# MTB shoes and SPD pedals- advice please!



## Tim330 (6 Nov 2017)

I'm thinking of changing the flat standard pedals on my bike, to ones where I could wear a cycling shoe and clip in on one side, with the other side flat so I could still use normal shoes. I've seen a few comments on the pros and cons here, but I'm not clear on the terminology and could do with some recommendations. What makes do you like?

Reasons why? I've skinned my shins too many times now. Also looking for a slightly more water resistant shoe than the pair of trainers I normally use - these make a long flat trail ride a bit miserable once they get wet.
As I mainly ride long, flatter trails, rather than serious up and down stuff, being able to clip in would help I think. 
I'm also on a budget, so cheap and cheerful, rather than top of the line. If I can use the Halfords discount card, so much the better!


----------



## Specialeyes (6 Nov 2017)

I have Boardman Hybrid Team pedals on one bike and Shimano combi pedals on another, and much prefer the Boardmans - partly because for a similar level of clip-in tension they feel much smoother and partly because they look better and I'm a tart!


----------



## Jason (7 Nov 2017)

*Shimano M324 Combination Pedals *are what your looking for. One side is SPD clipless and the other is flat. Only issue I found was the flat side would be face up from the lights and I had to flip it,to engage the clipless side once moving and away from traffic. This got annoying and eventually switched to *PD-M520 pedals.*


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Nov 2017)

Specialeyes said:


> I have Boardman Hybrid Team pedals on one bike and Shimano combi pedals on another, and much prefer the Boardmans - partly because for a similar level of clip-in tension they feel much smoother and partly because they look better and I'm a tart!



Me too on my commuter. 
Super pedals at an ok price.


----------



## MikeG (7 Nov 2017)

Those combination pedals are a nice way in to the world of SPD clips, but I don't know anyone who stuck with them long. Once you are used to clipping in, people abandon the flat side of the pedal. 

There are loads of choices for MTB shoes with SPDs, and you can get something that's perfectly good for £25 if you keep your eyes open. The great thing about them is that wearing them you can walk into a cafe or B&B reception area, or wherever, perfectly well.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Nov 2017)

I rode my road bike clipless & went straight to clipless on the MTB with PD-M520 pedals but after a few offs because I couldn't get my feet out I've now fitted the M324's not been out with them yet so this is a bit of a worthless post


----------



## Jody (7 Nov 2017)

@MikeG Has some sound advice. Skip the hybrid pedal and go straight for some M520's. Halfords have them on for £19.99 and then you get another 10% off with a BC card. The soles on SPD shoes dont really lend them selves to flat pedals so you might as well save your money and bite the bullet.

Don't scrimp on shoes as they last a long time and the comfort for distance is worth it.


----------



## Tim330 (7 Nov 2017)

Well, I had the idea that with a flat side to the pedal I can still use them if I don't have shoes handy.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2017)

Tim330 said:


> Well, I had the idea that with a flat side to the pedal I can still use them if I don't have shoes handy.


You can but they are a compromise then both as a flat pedal or clipless. M324 or a Wellgo equivalent worth a look, get used to flipping the pedal to clip in though


----------



## Specialeyes (7 Nov 2017)

Clip-in side for the commute to work, flat side for the lunchtime trip into town to buy a sticky bun


----------



## Tim330 (7 Nov 2017)

Think the M324 could be the way to go. Large flat base on one side, and I was never bothered about flipping pedals when I used to road cycle with the oldfashioned toeclips.


----------



## FishFright (7 Nov 2017)

Tim330 said:


> Well, I had the idea that with a flat side to the pedal I can still use them if I don't have shoes handy.



Go for the combo pedals if it suits. I have a set on my around town single speed for that exact same reason and it works very well.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2017)

Tim330 said:


> Think the M324 could be the way to go. Large flat base on one side, and I was never bothered about flipping pedals when I used to road cycle with the oldfashioned toeclips.


The technique to 'flipping' them is very similar, the clip hangs down when stationary but when pedalling it wants to be on the outside so removing your foot from the flat side at the bottom of the stroke means that once the pedal is near the top it's now clip uppermost ready to clip in.
Likewise if you unclip and don't pedal the weight of the clip hangs down presenting the flat side uppermost (useful at low speed in traffic when you might need a 'dab' at any moment)


----------



## Tim330 (7 Nov 2017)

Any recommendations for shoes? I guess the clip in method is the same on all brands?


----------



## raleighnut (7 Nov 2017)

Tim330 said:


> Any recommendations for shoes? I guess the clip in method is the same on all brands?


2 bolt type for SPD
SPD-SL, Look etc use a 3 bolt pattern that's not compatible but you can get shoes with 5 holes to suit both.


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2017)

Tim330 said:


> Any recommendations for shoes? I guess the clip in method is the same on all brands?


Ones that fit. Try your local shops and buy. If you do go online, go with a retailer with free delivery and returns. You may need to size up and if you have wide feet you might struggle for choice...hence best to go to a few shops


----------



## roadrash (7 Nov 2017)

don't forget , you may want room for thicker socks in winter


----------



## ORO (7 Nov 2017)

Keep the flat pedals and buy some Five Ten shoes. No more slipping.


----------



## Jason (7 Nov 2017)

Wiggle/Tredz etc do a range of spd shoes, in a variety of colours and price points. Always buy a size up from your normal shoe size and don't be scared to return or exchange if they are a little tight.
I find the Shimano range pretty good for a first shoe. The pricier ones tend to have a rubber sole over a hard plastic,which makes walking off the bike quieter and more comfortable.


----------



## Ciar (13 Nov 2017)

I always ride on M324's for commuting, but the MTB has and always will be flats, along with my teva links.

just prefer to have free movement on trails and in forests


----------

